# Ohio



## plapczynski (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm outside of Chillicothe Ohio.  My wife really wants some angus calfs.  hopefully soon....


----------



## grass (Nov 3, 2008)

i'm just south of youngstown and just now getting into this whole backyard farming thing.my kids talked me right into raising a calf


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 3, 2008)

welcome youll like it here.


----------



## ChevygirlBeth (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm in eastern Ohio, not too far from the PA and WV borders.


----------



## parjackson (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi everyone!  I'm in NE Ohio.  I'm looking forward to spending lots of time here!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jun 21, 2009)

south and east of ohio... out past lancaster


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 25, 2009)

right between Cleveland and Columbus in Ashland county.


----------



## Warped (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm in Central ohio. Just west of Marysville.


----------



## Stauffer (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm actually really close to the original poster! I work in Chillicothe, but I live in the Bainbridge area.


----------



## WGF (May 23, 2010)

Im in southern Ohio to.  About 30 minutes from Bainbridge, in Adams county.


----------



## HunkieDorie23 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am in SE Ohio.  Hey Ohiofarmgirl, where is past Lancaster.  I am in Perry County.  

Anyway, I only have chickens but I think we are finially taking the plunge and either getting a calf or goat and maybe both this month.


----------



## dbunni (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey ... we are between Cleve and Columbus ... just look for the Lodi Outlet mall and head south!

Goats, turkeys, Chickens, Ducks, Dogs (professional in that area), and one of the best English Angora rabbitries in the country that sprouted Giant Angoras ... otter colored!  Going for a new COD this year for giants!  Daugter also shows Mini Lops (won the nationals this May) and AFLs.  It's a wool world around here!

C.


----------



## parjackson (Jun 12, 2010)

dbunni said:
			
		

> Hey ... we are between Cleve and Columbus ... just look for the Lodi Outlet mall and head south!
> 
> Goats, turkeys, Chickens, Ducks, Dogs (professional in that area), and one of the best English Angora rabbitries in the country that sprouted Giant Angoras ... otter colored!  Going for a new COD this year for giants!  Daugter also shows Mini Lops (won the nationals this May) and AFLs.  It's a wool world around here!
> 
> C.


Hi dbunni!

We bought three of your angoras last fall.  Sassy (black), Lilly (REW), and Gus (I don't remember what color Gus was, something in the brownish family).  They are all gorgeous and doing great.  I was actually finishing Gus' haircut this afternoon.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dbunni (Jun 12, 2010)

hey ... good to hear the kids are doing well ... Gus ... Tort or Chocolate would be my guess.  haircuts ... boy if you want to come play, I have 3 that need cut down!  Might be a Giant on the list tooooo.


----------



## elevan (Mar 6, 2011)

North of Columbus in Morrow County


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

yay ohio people!!!
i'm in harrison county, ohio.
i have goats, getting more goats, want to get lots more animals!


----------



## Kala (Apr 4, 2011)

SE Ohio here!! Good ole' Hocking Hills!!


----------



## Terry (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't raise anything much anymore, but still have 10 critters. Most likely will be having more, in the future. We'll see what needs a home!

If there's anyone in Ohio needing help trimming goat hooves, I'm pretty good at it. As long as YOU hold them. I'm not as young as I once was.

I am looking for someone to ride with though. If you have a horse and can trailer, let me know.

Terry


----------



## elevan (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok Ohioans, I need some help.  I need to find a poultry processor (2 turkeys and a handful of chickens) in Central Ohio.  I've been referred to Plucky Poultry in Utica but can't find a good working number for them or one that at least gets answered or has voicemail.  How can you run a business and not at least have voicemail??

I'm open to other facilities or individuals too.  If you know an individual just PM me their info.  I'm willing to drive up to an hour away from Morrow County.

Thanks!


----------



## HoneyNBenNKids (Oct 18, 2011)

We're in the Southwest...Middletown between Cincy and Dayton.  I've LOTS of chickens,3 kids, 2 dogs, 2 cats, 1husband and no mind.

~Honey


----------



## elevan (Oct 18, 2011)

HoneyNBenNKids said:
			
		

> We're in the Southwest...Middletown between Cincy and Dayton.  I've LOTS of chickens,3 kids, 2 dogs, 2 cats, 1husband and no mind.
> 
> ~Honey


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 19, 2011)

Prayers to all my BYH friends near Zanesville. Such a sad and scarry thing.


----------



## elevan (Oct 19, 2011)

Some upcoming events in Ohio:



"Baking with fresh ground grains" class (October 25)
    At: Wholesome Valley Farm (Wilmot, OH)


    Fall Farm Event! (October 29 & 30)
    At: Pheasantview Family Farm (Fredericktown, OH)
29th 
30th


----------



## BasicallyHeather (Nov 28, 2011)

Just east of Youngstown here in Poland (Mahoning Co).  I have one hubby, five kids under 12, and 17 chickens (laying hens, roos, and some silkies).  We will be starting pigs in the spring, as well as cornish x and some turkey.  I would *love* to have a milk animal.  We will see!


----------



## elevan (Nov 29, 2011)

BasicallyHeather said:
			
		

> Just east of Youngstown here in Poland (Mahoning Co).  I have one hubby, five kids under 12, and 17 chickens (laying hens, roos, and some silkies).  We will be starting pigs in the spring, as well as cornish x and some turkey.  I would *love* to have a milk animal.  We will see!





Welcome to Backyard Herds!


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 29, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Ok Ohioans, I need some help.  I need to find a poultry processor (2 turkeys and a handful of chickens) in Central Ohio.  I've been referred to Plucky Poultry in Utica but can't find a good working number for them or one that at least gets answered or has voicemail.  How can you run a business and not at least have voicemail??
> 
> I'm open to other facilities or individuals too.  If you know an individual just PM me their info.  I'm willing to drive up to an hour away from Morrow County.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm assuming you found someone but for future reference for Ohioans in North Central Ohio: Spring Maple Enterprises in Shiloh is good. Phone is 419-896-2468. Address is 400 Baseline Rd., Shiloh, OH 44878. Owners are Paul & Barbara Rissler.


----------



## elevan (Nov 29, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, thanks.

I did finally get a working number for Plucky Poultry Processing in Utica (Central Ohio)
Phone is: 740-668-4573

They did an excellent job processing guineas, chickens and turkeys for me.


----------



## DAS (Dec 29, 2011)

[DAS]    I'm in Shade, OH  -- just south of Athens.  I have kinder goats (which I love).   Are there any other goat folks from SE OH? We're in the middle of building a hen house-- we'll have chickies come spring.  I don't know what breed(s) to get--just that it has to be a dual purpose breed.  Any ideas? Good hatchery info?


----------



## elevan (Dec 29, 2011)

I absolutely love Meyer Hatchery.


----------



## FarmersDaughter725 (May 15, 2012)

Hello fellow buckeyes 

I just joined this site today. I am a member of BYC and love it there. 

I am located in South West Ohio, in Montgomery county.


----------



## elevan (May 15, 2012)




----------



## goathill (May 27, 2012)

Hello!  I'm originally from Ohio, but currently living out of state.  My husband and I are currently considering moving to Northeast Ohio (Ashtabula, Lake or Geagua counties) and are trying to find a plot of land suitable for small family farming.  We'd like to raise chickens, milk goats, and possibly a dairy cow on the property, as well as farm a large garden.  At the moment, we've found several excellent prospects for property and housing, but I'm having a hard time finding out whether or not any of these properties are suitable for the animal husbandry we'd like to do.  One or two properties are in townships with very minimal zoning laws, but a few are zoned as single family residential.  What's the best way to find out about land use?  Calling the townships?  Counties?  

Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## ksalvagno (May 27, 2012)

It depends on the city/township that it is in. I would start with calling the county. Then the county people will tell you if you need to contact the city/township. If it is zoned R1 residential, then I wouldn't buy it. Even if they allow animals now, that could be taken away easily. Also, if you have 5 acres or more, you can do more of what you want.


----------



## goathill (May 27, 2012)

Great!  Thank you for the info.  I'll keep digging, but it's very difficult to find info online!


----------



## goathill (May 27, 2012)

Also, if you don't mind my asking, what's the 5 acre and above thing about?  Pretty much everything we've looked at is 5 acres or more.  How will that grant us more freedom?


----------



## elevan (May 27, 2012)

Welcome to BYH!


----------



## ourflockof4 (Jun 5, 2012)

goathill said:
			
		

> Also, if you don't mind my asking, what's the 5 acre and above thing about?  Pretty much everything we've looked at is 5 acres or more.  How will that grant us more freedom?


Most everything around here that isn't in the city limits is governd by the township. Most townships have a magic acre number that puts you into an agricultural class and are exempt from some of the regulations. Not all townships do this though, some are very by the book regardless of size. Yes, absolutly call the township zoning inspector and ask them your questions. Most are very helpful and will explain the regulations to you and also give you some guidence on how closely they are inforced. Also, google is your friend. There are a lot of local townships that have there zoning books listed online now. (search here http://www.conwaygreene.com/ ) Some area will also set the number of allowable animals per acre on the property.


----------



## DebFred (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi All. 

I am Deb, from the CIncinnati area of Ohio. I just found this group through the BYC forum. Love that one, and looking forward to meeting all of you. We are going to start raising rabbits this spring. So I want to learn as much as possible about them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 8, 2012)

from North Central Ohio


----------



## elevan (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome Deb!


----------



## herdsman (Dec 9, 2012)

Columbiana county!!!


----------



## DDNON (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello Buckeyes !  Im from Southwest Ohio very near Kings Island. Nice to meet everyone.
Also looking to buy good quality horse hay square or round bales as long as it was stored inside. Thanks


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 15, 2014)

I am in the Cinci kind of area in Warren County


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 15, 2014)

elevan said:


> I absolutely love Meyer Hatchery.


 Same. That is where we get all of our chickens. We have had chicks from there for 4-5 years now! all have been healthy goo looking birds and nice for meat and show!


----------



## mijejo (Feb 12, 2014)

I am SW Ohio too! I have a farm in Warren County, just outside of Morrow. I am interested in all types of fiber livestock, LGDs, and border collies for herding.


----------



## taylorm17 (Feb 12, 2014)

We live just outside of morrow too. If i am who you were referring to we have chickens, dogs, cats, i show and train horses, and we have 2 nigerian dwarf goats...we are planning on getting 2 more soon. Do y have a website mijejo i could see or something?


----------



## Klaus (Feb 13, 2014)

Richland County!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 18, 2014)

Northeast Ohio here!


----------



## Amanda Winebrenner (Aug 4, 2014)

Northeast Ohio here too - A little east of Kent


----------



## PoultryQueen101 (Aug 13, 2014)

_I live in Licking Ohio, a little Northeast of Columbus, I am on Backyard chickens as the same name. I was looking for more information on Nigerian Dwarf Goats and I found this! _

_By the way, we need a Doe to be a companion for the doeling we will be picking up here in the next week or so. She needs to be disbudded and able to be registered at least once if not already registered. Doesn't matter with who. Can be triple registered as well. _
_A good, straight topline is wanted. _
_The mother of the doeling we are buying, or at least 2 of the 3 does they have, one Grand and Reserve Champion at our county fair. So your doe must also be quality and show worthy. _
_The goats will be used for 4-H and possibly other shows. _
_She doesn't have to be young, but under 3 years is preferred. If she is bred, her baby/babies must be purebred. Blue eyes are optional. Color is whatever she is._

_We will likely not pay over $300-350, we are not interested in bucks till next year. Though, if the doe is over a year old, we might consider for show reasons. I have searched Craiglist, and there are lots of decent goats, the best one cost $600 that we do not have. We want to start breeding goats to help us pay for chicken feed. _


----------



## thqueensblessing (Feb 18, 2016)

I live in Adams County Ohio. We have Dorper sheep, Katahdin Sheep and 33 hives of honey bees. We stay busy!


----------



## OctoberKitty (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi! I'm in Morrow County and close to Delaware.


----------



## Farmboss (Aug 13, 2017)

Hey Y'all just north of Dayton. It's a great page I'm glad I found it.


----------

